# freelance question : did anyone buy a stool to bring to peoples houses or bridal set



## makeupbylindsey (Mar 3, 2011)

I was wondering if i should purchase a stool to bring with me to different events ?


----------



## ClassicBeauty12 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes. I was just looking into that online for my wedding gigs. Pier One has director's chairs for $69.99


----------



## LC (Mar 8, 2011)

i have one, but never use it 

  	amazon has cheap director's chairs


----------

